# Kubota M9000 Fuel Issue/Loosing Power



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I think this same problem started last year with my M9000. I thought I had gotten bad fuel because the tractor would run normally then loose power almost stalling then run normally again for a few minutes. I drained the tanks (did not remove them), removed the crossover tube and inspected. I tested the fuel pump which seemed to pump strong in a bucket. Replaced the fuel filter and separator filter and added fuel from another source. The tractor ran fine last cutting of last year and all winter. The tractor (1200 hours) ran strong all first cutting and baling this year. Saturday, I had the bush hog hooked up and it started doing the same thing again. I limped it back to the shop and left it. I used it this morning moving hay for about an hour and it did fine. Then it started stalling worse than ever and I barely got back to the barn.
There is fuel in the separator and it is clean as a whistle. I blew air through both of the vent tubes. When I blow through the right side tube (injection pump side of tractor) fuel/mist blows out the other vent tube. I looked at the hand pump on top of the filter housing and it is pushed all the way in and will not move. I do not recall this from the last repairs. I have been looking at the fuel system diagram on the Kubota website but nothing seems obviously wrong.

I honestly don't know where to start. I am hoping some of the folks on here can lend me a hand.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I had the very same symptoms on my Kubota M125X a few years ago. I replaced the fuel filter, drained the fuel tanks and treated them with Algacide. Problem was still there. I removed the fuel line going into the injector pump and found that there is a very fine metal mesh filter. I could not see anything in it. I took it out and cleaned it. Hooked everything back up and purged the air from the fuel system. Everything has worked fine since.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I had a M4900 several yrs back that acted similar. Local Kubota dealer service manager advised me to check for clogged screen in water seperater fuel shut off valve. Bingo cleaned tiny screen & no more lack of fuel problems


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I have no idea why two identical posts are showing up.

It sounds like a similar issue in all the responses I have read. I found what looks like grass in the hose at the inlet to the separator, although the bowl is clean. I went ahead and dropped the tanks and cleaned them out, seeing a little trash but nothing that looked like grass. I am replacing all the hoses and filters, will disassemble and clean the separator, and add some fuel dryer and algaecide when I refuel. Sure hope that takes care of the issues.


----------

